# Canon 6D



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2013)

I think I've found my next camera. I've been longing for a full-frame DSLR for years, and now this one is relatively affordable.

Canon 6D Review

Almost as good as a 5D3, arguably better than a 5D2, and cheaper than both.

Anyone got one or know anyone with one?


----------



## BigTom (19 Feb 2013)

I assume you've seen the excellent dp review? Canon EOS 6D In-Depth Review: Digital Photography Review

Main issue seems to be relatively slow AF and burst rate, and that it isnt a D600


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Feb 2013)

£2,300.

Wow, nearly fell over.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2013)

BigTom said:


> I assume you've seen the excellent dp review? Canon EOS 6D In-Depth Review: Digital Photography Review
> 
> Main issue seems to be relatively slow AF and burst rate, and that it isnt a D600


Hi Tom,

As always mate, there's lots of different views, but the Ken Rockwell review is contrary to the issues you state.



> The Canon 6D is the world's second-best DSLR regardless of price, right behind the very similar Canon 5D Mark III. If you're in the market for a full-frame DSLR for ultimate technical quality and super-fast autofocus for action, but don't want to pay extra for (or carry the weight of) the 5D Mark III, the 6D is about 95% of the 5D Mark III for a lot less money. I own both, and see and feel very little difference between them. (I also own the Nikon D600, which is inferior).


It's almost academic for my requirements. I'd just be excited to reap the benefits of FF and video for aquarium photography/videography.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> £2,300.
> 
> Wow, nearly fell over.


You can pick them up for under £1300. I only need the body.


----------



## BigTom (19 Feb 2013)

Rockwell is a funny old sod. Never really sure when he's being straight talking or just being controversial to generate traffic.

Anyway, there's no such thing as a bad SLR these days really and if you're faily well invested in Canon then its the obvious choice. If someone was starting from scratch then I'd say the D600 is a better choice but I'm just going on reviews, haven't used either of them. As ever, its the person behind the camera that's the most important thing.


----------



## rolexbene (19 Feb 2013)

£1300 is a good price, so slick for video it's unreal, I mostly use the 5Dmk2 to shoot video. recently built a shoulder rig with follow focus that dramatically improves video quality, as although they are as good as £10,000 worth of video cameras in a lot of cinematic ways, they are not great unless on a tripod or rig of some kind.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Feb 2013)

That's an awesome rig! 

I have a decent tripod, so will stick to the basics for now, if I do get one.

To be honest I've been holding back mostly because I know that if I get a DSLR with video, it will likely become another hobby entirely, and dilute my time even further. Which won't be good news for my family. I will have to exercise extreme self-discipline!


----------



## rolexbene (19 Feb 2013)

Built with pipe clips, shower rails and bike handle bars, does a perfect job and saves several hundred £.
Get yourself a DSLR, a copy of FCPX and After effects and make some films you, seems to be lacking in the aquatics culture.


----------



## clonitza (20 Feb 2013)

I'm waiting for Canon 7D Mark II (some specs here), I'm still into DX for the crop factor and I want the 61 AF Points and the "lots of video features". 
Enjoy your 6D mate and share some lovely photos when you get it.


----------



## mlgt (20 Feb 2013)

Good choice George. I have been toying with the 6D myself after owning the 60D, but I think I will have a play about later in the year when I am in Hong Kong. 
Let us know how you get on.

R


----------



## plantbrain (21 Feb 2013)

Then in 2 years, you'll want the new Canon D12.
At least all my flashes and nice L lens will still work on them


----------



## George Farmer (21 Feb 2013)

plantbrain said:


> Then in 2 years, you'll want the new Canon D12.
> At least all my flashes and nice L lens will still work on them


Not sure what your point is, Tom.


----------



## clonitza (21 Feb 2013)

He might have some inside info about Canon acquiring Nikon


----------



## plantbrain (21 Feb 2013)

Point is, the lens and other equipment are updated, but not like the camera bodies.
In 2-3 years, the Canon 5DMKII I have is already out of date comparatively.
This is good however, you can buy one of those for much less than when they 1st hit the market, they are still an awesome full sized CCD frame camera.


So I'd suggest something like that, then spend the $ on a set of nice Canon flashes, controller, ring light etc, the nice L series lens that are fast etc.
For the $, I do not think most people get out of the camera nearly what they are capable of. So the difference between them is not nearly as great.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Feb 2013)

I agree. I already have nice lenses and flashes that will be used on the 6D.

I'm not buying the 6D on a whim to keep up with the latest trends. I am buying it because my 50D is over 5 years-old and is getting tired. I use it a lot! Check out the Flickr link below. 

I can't wait to be able to use fast shutter speeds without loads of light. There's virtually no noise (less than the 5D2) even at ISO 6400+. My 50D gets noisy above 800.

Cheers,
George


----------



## plantbrain (21 Feb 2013)

Well, a fast lens is nice, but a sharp lens is better.

A lens you use often, the best.

The 24-70 mm 2.8 is a nice one, the 16-35 mm 2.8 is a good one for aquariums.
I have several longer L's, but they are large and I rarely ever have a need for them.
General lens, macros and wide angle.
The MT-24 flash is particularly useful also.

Funny thing is, I've actually never used this camera to take a picture of an aquarium
After I finish up this semester at school, I'll start doing that.

Too many hobbies and side projects.


----------



## CMG (28 Feb 2013)

George Farmer said:


> I agree. I already have nice lenses and flashes that will be used on the 6D.
> 
> I'm not buying the 6D on a whim to keep up with the latest trends. I am buying it because my 50D is over 5 years-old and is getting tired. I use it a lot! Check out the Flickr link below.
> 
> ...


I have a 5 Mk II and a 5 Mk III and with exception of 6.5 fps, more focus points (the focus point only lightens when he finds focus which means, in dark environments, you dont see it because he doesen't flash red!!!) and the silent mode of the 3, i still prefer the 2... Call me crazy but i don't like the colors in AWB and dven the noise is strange... With good light, of course, everything works well on both. I haven't used a 6 yet but i consider the 5 mk2 a bargain for the 1400€ that they can be found.


----------

